# Rear Axle bolt torque specs?



## Rivers2648 (Jan 8, 2019)

Does any one have any recommendations on what torque settings I should be going for when tightening my rear axle bolt (non quick release)?

I was thinking around 14 Nm?


----------



## vicrider222 (May 2, 2011)

My guess would be 15-20Nm.

DT Swiss have a doc for their RWS, recommending 15Nm, which I take as a ballpark figure because they do not differentiate between different axle sizes. Whereas in strict engineering terms, the max recommended torque is dependent on the bolt and thread size.

https://dycteyr72g97f.cloudfront.net/uploads/HWQASM00S1460S/MAN_HXSXXX00N2051S_WEB_ZZ_001.pdf

You can google for bolt torque charts, but I think they specify max torque values that are much higher than what you need on a bike.

I use a torque wrench on the bike where possible, but wheel axles is one place I don't. Most through axles come with a hand lever, so you cannot easily attach a torque wrench to them. So I just do them up "tight" with 2 fingers on the lever. I would do the same on an axle with nuts, using a spanner, and not overthink it. Just remember the spanner being longer than the RWS handles gives you much more leverage so don't go too hard.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a few RWS levers in my garage, and am not sure how you'd go about measuring torque on one (unless it was one of the newer ones with a removable handle).

I also have a couple tooled thru axles, and those have torque specs printed on them. I don't bother putting a torque wrench on them, though. I just tighten them to "snug" which is a far cry from how I tighten cassette lockrings, for example. If they loosen, I know I didn't tighten them enough the first time, which hasn't happened.


----------

